

The Google technology stack (2008) - erbdex
http://michaelnielsen.org/blog/lecture-course-the-google-technology-stack/

======
igvadaimon
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://michaelnielsen.org/blog/lecture-
course-the-google-technology-stack/)

------
xrocka
next time you should host youre site on appengine... :)

~~~
ibudiallo
Maybe wordpress is to blame, but the poor man can still handle HN traffic. Did
it recently [1]. Disclaimer: it's my blog.

[1]: [http://idiallo.com/blog/2013/11/handling-1-million-web-
reque...](http://idiallo.com/blog/2013/11/handling-1-million-web-request)

------
sherbet
Circa ~2005; correct me if I'm wrong but I don't think MapReduce has been used
for search indexing at Google for half a decade.

~~~
natch
What replaced it?

~~~
teraflop
Caffeine, based on the Percolator incremental processing framework:
[http://static.googleusercontent.com/media/research.google.co...](http://static.googleusercontent.com/media/research.google.com/en/us/pubs/archive/36726.pdf)

~~~
natch
Thanks!

------
tedchs
This is about a lecture that was going to be held in _2008_. Can we update the
HN subject line to reflect this?

~~~
nostrademons
Also Google's publications tend to run 3-4 years behind when the technology is
actually developed. So this is actually describing the Google stack as it
existed c. 2004.

~~~
judk
3-4 years sounds like how long it takes for a new technology to be deployed as
a major part of the stack

~~~
nostrademons
3-4 years after _deployment_. It takes time to understand how a technology
will be used and for the details of it to stabilize.

